# A few Tour of Cali Pics



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Paolo Bettini
View attachment 116641

Levi Leiphimer
View attachment 116642

Rock Racing (?)
View attachment 116643

And some Coppi for good measure..
View attachment 116644


----------

